# Boitier disque dur externe Thunderbolt



## orangemeca (11 Mai 2016)

Bonsoir,
J'ai un disque externe SSD Samsung, que je souhaite positionner dans un boitier externe, seul hic, je ne trouve pas ce type de boitier au format Thunderbolt
Auriez vous l'amabilité de m'indiquer un lien, site en disposant
Cordialement


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Mai 2016)

orangemeca a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'ai un disque externe SSD Samsung, que je souhaite positionner dans un boitier externe, seul hic, je ne trouve pas ce type de boitier au format Thunderbolt
> Auriez vous l'amabilité de m'indiquer un lien, site en disposant
> Cordialement


Salut

C'est assez cher : http://www.fnac.com/mp23095275/DeLO...rmoire-de-stockage-SATA-6Gb-s-Thunderbolt/w-4


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2016)

Salut *orangemeca
*
Si l'on a un Mac équipé d'un port Thunderbolt mais pas de l'USB-3 (comme un Mac 2011), un SSD inséré dans un boîtier externe SATA <=> Thunderbolt fait jeu égal avec un SSD (tiers) connecté en SATA interne. Ce qui permet, par exemple, d'avoir un clone sur SSD externe très rapide à incrémenter et qui démarre aussi vite que le Système installé sur un SDD (tiers) interne.

C'est ma situation (_MacBook Pro 17" i7 Late_2011_) : j'ai mis un SSD en interne à la place du HDD et j'ai un clone sur un SDD externe dans un boîtier Thunderbolt. Même vitesse de démarrage (interne / externe), clonage incrémental de mon OS interne par «CCC» en moins de 3' sur le SSD externe Thunderbolt.

--------------------​
Une fois chantées les louanges d'un boîtier Thunderbolt dans le cas de figure en question, il faut savoir que ce type de boîtier est absolument le plus cher du marché - à cause de la Carte-Mère interne au boîtier qui assure la conversion SATA <=> Thunderbolt. Ça coûte carrément les yeux de la tête.

--------------------​
*Jean*  qui vient de me précéder dans ce fil t'a cité le boîtier-convertisseur SATA <=> Thunderbolt «Delock» : c'est effectivement le moins cher du marché. À son détriment, on notera qu'il lui faut une alimentation tierce par le secteur et qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un boîtier dans lequel on insère le SSD, mais d'un convertisseur auquel on attache en SATA le SSD. Tout dépend de l'usage qu'on envisage pour apprécier s'il peut faire l'affaire.

En ce qui me concerne, voici comment je procède : j'achète sur _eBay_ (sinon, c'est _Le Bon Coin_ - avec l'insérurité de transactions de ce site dépourvu d'arbitre entre particuliers) des "occasions neuves" de la marque Lacie, comme il y en a par exemple sur la page suivante : ☞*Lacie Thunderbolt*☜ => les différences de tarif sont phénoménales. J'évite tout ustensile apparemment bon marché mais non susceptible d'achat immédiat, car les enchères vont monter jusqu'à un prix finalement peu intéressant. J'évite aussi les Lacie Thunderbolt avec SSD interne, car on paye double : le Thunderbolt + le SSD. Non : je ne m'intéresse qu'aux boîtiers Lacie Thunderbolt avec un HDD à plateaux de 1 To. Avec de la patience, je m'en suis trouvé dans les 100€ (actuellement, il n'y a pas d'occasions "bon marché").

Une fois le boîtier à disposition, je l'ouvre, j'enlève de le HDD, je loge dedans un SSD (comme tu en a un sous la main) et je possède mon boîtier SSD x Thunderbolt. Quant au HDD, je m'en sers avec un cable SATA <=> USB tout bête, pour du simple stockage de données...


----------



## orangemeca (12 Mai 2016)

Bonsoir
Merci beaucoup pour vos reponses, en effet le boitier est hors de prix, je vais retenir la deuxieme methode, l'idée etant de cloner mon SSD interne avec Carbon Copy afin de pouvoir demarrrer de façon idoine en cas de problème.


----------



## Locke (13 Mai 2016)

orangemeca a dit:


> l'idée etant de cloner mon SSD interne avec Carbon Copy afin de pouvoir demarrrer de façon idoine en cas de problème.


Pour un clone, ce type de boîtier suffira largement... https://www.amazon.fr/Storeva-Boîti...63146525&sr=8-1&keywords=boitier+storeva+uasp


----------



## orangemeca (13 Mai 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Pour un clone, ce type de boîtier suffira largement... https://www.amazon.fr/Storeva-Boîti...63146525&sr=8-1&keywords=boitier+storeva+uasp



Bonsoir 
Cloner c'est l'action, ce qui m'interesse surtout c'est de poujoir demarrer sur le disque de mon choix, d'ou le thunderbolt
Je clone deja sur usb, sans compter que je ne suis qu'en usb2
Merci


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2016)

Salut encore *orangemeca
*
J'ai longtemps cloné comme toi avec «Carbon Copy Cloner» sur des DDE HDD x USB-2 (car je n'ai pas de Mac postérieur à 2011). Ça marche bien, et on peut démarrer aussi bien sur les clones en question - mais j'ai fini par trouver que les opérations étaient longuettes (autant les clonages incrémentaux que les démarrages sur un HDD en USB-2, sans parler des rétro-clonages où la recopie de l'ensemble d'un volume a tendance à s'éterniser). Et pourtant «CCC» est un cloner extrêmement véloce.

Donc j'ai fini par avoir la même idée que toi : comme le prix des SSD avait baissé, et que le Mac que j'utilise a le Thunderbolt-2, pourquoi ne pas avoir un boîtier SSD x Thunderbolt comme support de clone ? - Dans la pratique, l'idée s'avère excellente : clonages, démarrages sur clone, rétro-clonages en Thunderbolt SSD externe => SSD interne : toutes ces opérations sont extrêmement rapides. À peine déclenché le clonage incrémental et hop ! c'est fini sans qu'on ait eu le temps d'attendre. Et comme j'adore planter carrément mes OS internes, à fins expérimentales, savoir que je peux démarrer presto sur mon clone pour réparer _a la mano_ le volume du disque interne, ou même rétro-cloner sans que ça prenne des plombes - ça m'a totalement décomplexé.

Le seul et unique problème, c'est le coût exorbitant des boîtiers Thunderbolt. Je te conseille, si tu gardes ce projet à l'esprit, de surveiller régulièrement les pages _eBay_ correspondantes, voire _le Bon Coin_ (plus risqué) : ainsi, j'ai fini par me trouver des boîtiers _Lacie Thunderbolt x HDD 1 To_ pour 100€ : cher, mais acceptable (de mon point de vue). J'enlève le HDD, je mets un SDD et j'ai mon boîtier rapide [note que le convertisseur «Delock» cité par *Jean* est à 121€, mais le cable Thunderbolt n'est pas fourni avec, donc il faut que tu rajoutes dans les 40€ et ça te monte à 160€ l'ensemble tout de suite...].


----------



## Locke (13 Mai 2016)

orangemeca a dit:


> Je clone deja sur usb, sans compter que je ne suis qu'en usb


Le tout était de le savoir. 

Sinon, j'ai fini par craquer sur ce modèle en réponse #13, car je trouvais le boitier seul trop cher. Pour moi c'est parfait pour ma partition Windows.


----------



## orangemeca (15 Mai 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Le tout était de le savoir.
> 
> Sinon, j'ai fini par craquer sur ce modèle en réponse #13, car je trouvais le boitier seul trop cher. Pour moi c'est parfait pour ma partition Windows.



Je pense que cela va se terminer effectivement de cette façon
Merci encore


----------



## Tankiste (15 Mai 2016)

Ah tient, je me posais la question récemment, merci Macomaniac, je vais essayer d'en trouver un =)


----------



## orangemeca (20 Juin 2016)

Bonsoir,
J'ai finalement acheté un : http://www.apple.com/fr/shop/produc...ged-ssd-500-go-de-lacie-thunderbolt-et-usb-30
Il fonctionne très bien mais j'ai une quesion
Sur mon MacBookPro / le thunderbolt est reconnu et j'accede aux partitions du disque
Sur mes Imac 27 et 21 / le thunderbolt n'est pas reconnu, je suis dans l'obligation de passer en USB

Est-ce normal ? si manipulation il y a afin que cela soit possible, Auriez-vous l'amabilité de me l'indiquer


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2016)

Salut *orangemeca
*
Le Lacie Thunderbolt est de très bonne qualité.

Pour tes 2 _iMac_ : quelle la date exacte de sortie de ces modèles (menu  > À propos de ce Mac > Aperçu) ?


----------



## orangemeca (20 Juin 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *orangemeca
> *
> Le Lacie Thunderbolt est de très bonne qualité.
> 
> Pour tes 2 _iMac_ : quelle la date exacte de sortie de ces modèles (menu  > À propos de ce Mac > Aperçu) ?



Oui il l'est , je n'ai pas de problème sur le MacBook Pro - Retina 13 pouces , 2,9 Ghz 

Le 27 est de fin 2009, mais a été upgradé en I7 - 2,8 Ghz - 32 Go
Le 21 de Mi-2010
L'explication est-elle là ?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2016)

orangemeca a dit:


> L'explication est-elle là ?


Hélas ! oui (tu devais bien te douter de la raison de ma question)...

Aucun Mac antérieur à 2011 ne possède une connexion _Thunderbolt_.

Mais, ce qui est trompeur, les Macs antérieurs à 2011 possèdent un port _Mini Display Port_ qui a exactement le même gabarit que le port _Thunderbolt_ (en fait, le port _Thunderbolt_ a repris le gabarit de sortie du port _Mni Display Port_ - ce qui peut créer la confusion, puisqu'on peut y enficher le connecteur d'un câble _Thunderbolt_).

Après 2011, c'est la connexion _Thunderbolt_ qui a récupéré la fonctionnalité _Display_...

Donc aucun de tes 2 _iMac_ ne peut utiliser ton _Lacie_ en mode _Thunderbolt_.​


----------



## orangemeca (20 Juin 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Hélas ! oui (tu devais bien te douter de la raison de ma question)...
> 
> Aucun Mac antérieur à 2011 ne possède une connexion _Thunderbolt_.
> 
> ...


Ah ok merci beaucoup,
J'ai en tout cas l'explication, et effectivement c'est trompeur.


----------



## So Jazz (27 Octobre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> j'ai fini par me trouver des boîtiers _Lacie Thunderbolt x HDD 1 To_ pour 100€ : cher, mais acceptable (de mon point de vue). J'enlève le HDD, je mets un SDD et j'ai mon boîtier rapide [note que le convertisseur «Delock» cité par *Jean* est à 121€, mais le cable Thunderbolt n'est pas fourni avec, donc il faut que tu rajoutes dans les 40€ et ça te monte à 160€ l'ensemble tout de suite...].


@ macomaniac,
Bonjour,j'aurai besoin de ton avis ! je possède un SSD Crucial MX200 que j'ai acheté il y a bientôt deux ans,j'envisagé de le mettre dans mon imac de 2011 mais je ne me sens pas de faire la manip beaucoup trop de choses a démonter !
Vaut il mieux que j'achète un boitier Delock trouvé a 91€ + un câble Thunderbolt a pas loin de 30€ (très chère quand même) ou de trouvé un Lacie Rugged Thunderbolt Usb 3 1Tb pas trop cher ! (le moins chère que j'ai trouver fait quand même 158€ ! très chère je trouve) afin de retiré le DDE pour mettre mon MX200 a la place ?

Dans l'attente de vous lire


----------



## macomaniac (27 Octobre 2017)

Salut *So Jazz
*
D'après «MacTracker» > les _iMac 2011_ ne sont pas sur un pied d'égalité relativement au Thunderbolt -->


l'_iMac (21.5-inch, Mid 2011)_ & l'_iMac (27-inch, Mid 2011)_ possèdent le Thunderbolt

l'_iMac (21.5-inch, Late 2011)_  ne possède pas le Thunderbolt > mais seulement un Mini DisplayPort dont la forme du port est exactement la même que celle d'un port Thunderbolt
=> tu devrais donc préciser d'abord avec exactitude quel est ton modèle d'_iMac 2011_ pour ne pas t'exposer à une déconvenue. Tu peux saisir - en copier-coller direct - dans le «Terminal» (at: Applications > Utilitaires) la commande poilante [au sens de : attention ! la Montagne va accoucher d'un Souris] -->

```
curl -s http://support-sp.apple.com/sp/product?cc=`system_profiler SPHardwareDataType | awk '/Serial/ {print $4}' | cut -c 9-` |
    sed 's|.*<configCode>\(.*\)</configCode>.*|\1|'
```
et l'exécuter en pressant la touche "Entrée" du clavier --> en retour > tu vas obtenir l'identité exacte de ton Mac (modèle et date) que tu pourras poster ici.


----------



## So Jazz (27 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour macomaniac,

C’est vrai, j’ai écris le model sur le topic du dessous, mais pas ici !
C’est un 21,5 Mid 2011

La preuve :
Last login: Fri Oct 27 08:54:30 on ttys000
imac-de-JC:~ JC$ curl -s http://support-sp.apple.com/sp/product?cc=`system_profiler SPHardwareDataType | awk '/Serial/ {print $4}' | cut -c 9-` |
>     sed 's|.*<configCode>\(.*\)</configCode>.*|\1|'
iMac (21.5-inch, Mid 2011)


----------



## So Jazz (28 Octobre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> => tu devrais donc préciser d'abord avec exactitude quel est ton modèle d'_iMac 2011_ pour ne pas t'exposer à une déconvenue.


Il est préférable de partir sur quelle option ?


----------



## Locke (28 Octobre 2017)

Ce sera plus détaillé si tu fais une copie de la *fenêtre* d'informations depuis le Bureau en sélectionnant /A propos de ce Mac en suivant la procédure Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201361 ...puis dans ta réponse tu sélectionnes *Transférer un fichier*, tu sélectionnes ton image, tu sélectionnes *miniature* et tu valides ta réponse.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Octobre 2017)

Il a un _iMac (21.5-inch, Mid 2011)_. Donc il a le Thunderbolt.

Le convertisseur Delock (SATA x Thunderbolt) est alimenté par le secteur (donc il doit être branché en permanence) et a un connecteur SATA en saillie > ce qui fait qu'on clippe le SSD directement au connecteur, le disque restant à l'air libre. Il faut effectivement acheter un câble Thunderbolt, qui n'est pas fourni avec l'appareil. Ce n'est pas très esthétique, mais pour un Mac de Bureau où l'on peut planquer les périphériques > c'est assez indifférent.

Le boîtier Lacie possède un câble et est alimenté par la port Thunderbolt. La susbtitution du SSD au HDD n'est pas très difficile, les boîtier Lacie se laissant ouvrir et refermer (il y a des caches clippés aux 2 extrémités du boîtier).

J'ai les deux. Les deux fonctionnent. Je ne peux pas choisir à ta place.


----------



## So Jazz (28 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,
Oui,j’avais vu qu’il était alimenté par secteur,il est vrai que c’est un poil chiant !
Quand tu dis qu’on clipse le SSD directement et que le disque reste a l’air libre ! sa veut dire qu’il n’est pas protégé des poussières ? etc..
Le convertisseur Delock + câble Thunderbolt (50cm) relativement court ! pour 125€ !

Il n’y a pas un grand choix dans des prix raisonnables chez Lacie le seule que j’ai vu coute 158€  !
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B01GHCUAKO/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_25?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A24IQMLT8WT28 correspondrait il ? 
Niveau fiabilité ? vu que tu as les deux !
Bon week


----------



## So Jazz (29 Octobre 2017)

Pas de news


----------



## macomaniac (29 Octobre 2017)

Les deux appareils fonctionnent avec mon MacBook Pro 2011. Mais ils ne me servent qu'en appoint : je démarre sur un SSD interne.

Pour le Delock : le SSD n'est pas dans un boîtier > mais est connecté en externe au connecteur SATA qui fait saillie à l'extérieur du convertisseur. Le SSD est donc à l'air libre - ce qui n'a aucune importance en soi : j'ai plein de disques, HDD ou SSD, en vrac sur une étagère --> je ne me suis jamais soucié de les protéger et il ne leur arrive rien. Le seul point important est de les marquer (étiquette, par exemple) pour savoir à quoi ils correspondent.


----------



## So Jazz (30 Octobre 2017)

Du coup,il est space ce boitier Delock de ne pas pouvoir mettre a l’intérieur le SSD ! (du coup tu te retrouves avec le boitier plus a coté le SSD !! )  je pense que je ne vais pas le prendre.

Donc il ne reste plus que l’autre solution du Lacie, sur le long terme fiabilité vu que je m’en servirais  pour mettre un autre OS dessus.(démarrage dessus tout le temps ,est ce une bonne idée a la longue ! ? (j’en doute...)


----------

